# Box Elder Archery Deer



## snw_brdr10 (May 20, 2014)

Because I didn't draw a deer tag, I plan on picking up a leftover box elder archery tag. 

I have hunted this unit many times on muzzy hunts, but that was clear up in the grouse creek area. So here is my question: Any suggestions of places close to Salt Lake to begin scouting? 

My son will be born in July (I'm just a little excited) so I don't want to spend a lot of time away from home. I'm looking at going out after work maybe once a week and/or saturday mornings, so the closer to home (yet still holding deer) the better. I'm also running pretty low on elk meat, so I'm just looking to fill a tag. Size does not matter to me.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## stick&string89 (Jun 21, 2012)

The Box Elder unit is a bit of a drive from salt lake. I live in the unit and there are plent of deer around. Some around Tremonton but more out west. Plan on a bit of a drive unless you can get on some property. 

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Most is private till you are out past Snowville / Park Valley area. There is a few walk in access places and some public. Study your maps and go from there. If you find the right farmers, they will let you hunt. Most want the deer gone out of there fields. Others not so much. But it never hurts to make phone calls to ask for permission. Good luck and congrats on the baby!


----------



## Cazador (Sep 4, 2014)

You might think about just waiting until the extended hunt starts and then you will have some areas a lot closer to home to be able to hunt, plus if you are just after meat you will be able to shoot a doe, which should make it easier to bag one.


----------



## snw_brdr10 (May 20, 2014)

Cazador said:


> You might think about just waiting until the extended hunt starts and then you will have some areas a lot closer to home to be able to hunt, plus if you are just after meat you will be able to shoot a doe, which should make it easier to bag one.


That is my initial plan. I know the extended wasatch front very well. But knowing myself, I will get very antsy waiting that whole month for the extended to begin. That's why I am wanting to know if any of the areas nearest to SLC are worth it.


----------

